# Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????



## c2000 (22. März 2008)

Hi,

dachte eine Katze oder ein Reier hat meinen Weiss-Roten Fisch gefressen weil ich ihn tagelang nicht mehr gesehen habe bei einem eigentlich "klaren" Teich.

Eben schau ich aus dem Fenster und seh irgendwas helles an der Oberfläche schwimmen.

Gleich raus und geschaut. Tatsächlich, es war mein Fisch.

Anfangs dachte ich er wäre tot weil er sich nicht bewegte und seitlich zur oberfläche lag, dann sah ich aber das sein Maul sich bewegte und er wirklich nur ganz langsam versuchte wegzuschwimmen.

Jetzt liegt er auf dem Bodem rum!

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee was er denn haben könnte?


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hallo,

Deine Beschreibung ist noch zu allgemein.

Wasserwerte? Fotos? Sauerstoff? Verletzungen?


----------



## c2000 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

mh kA, Wasserwerte sind "sichtlich" in Ordnung würd ich sagen, die anderen Fische leben ja auch noch und schwimmen ganz normal.

Sauerstoff müsste doch da sein, sonst würden es die anderen doch auch merken oder?

Äußere Verletzungen sehe ich leider(oder viell zum Glück) nicht.

Versuch mal schnell noch ein Foto dranzuhängen....


----------



## chromis (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hi,



> weil er sich nicht bewegte und seitlich zur oberfläche lag
> Jetzt liegt er auf dem Bodem rum!
> Stirbt mein Fisch????


Ja!

Alles andere kann bei diesen Angaben nur die Dame mit der Krsitallkugel beantworten  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hallo,

da würde ich mir keine grosse Hoffnung mehr machen, wenn der Fisch schon
fast leblos auf der Seite liegt ist es in der Regel zuspät was zu machen.

Ich könnte mich jedenfalls nicht daran errinnern das ich jemals einen Fisch in diesem Zustand durchgebracht habe, villeicht noch ein paar Tage dann wars das aber.

Axel


----------



## c2000 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hier die Bilder:

http://ackwiesloch.ac.funpic.de/fisch/

Vorhin ist er wieder ganz normal geschwommen. Jetzt "ruht" er wieder unten auf dem Boden...


----------



## wp-3d (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*



			
				c2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Bilder:
> 
> http://ackwiesloch.ac.funpic.de/fisch/
> 
> Vorhin ist er wieder ganz normal geschwommen. Jetzt "ruht" er wieder unten auf dem Boden...



Hallo

Ich bin keine große Hilfe bei Fischkrankheiten.
Aber bessere Bedingungen können nicht schaden.
Ich würde ihn in eine ca. 20ltr. Wanne setzen mit 10 ltr. Teichwasser.
Danach in der Wohnung die Temperatur langsam ansteigen lassen.
Am Anfang 1ltr Handwarmes Leitungswasser langsam hineinplätschern lassen.
Dieses alle Stunde so 3-4 mal.
Den Behälter aber abdecken und wenn sich der Kleine erholen sollte, erst wieder in den Teich wenn das Wasser wärmer ist.


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Mit der Temperatur hat dies sicher nichts zu tun. Und dass es den anderen gutgeht, ist auch noch kein Indiz dafür, dass es keine Probleme mit den Wasserwerten oder Sauerstoff gibt. Vielleicht sind die anderen einfach toleranter. Eventuell liegt auch eine Krankheit vor.

Wie jemand weiter oben bereits sagte: Ohne Wasseranalyse kann man nichts genaues sagen.

Wenn Du jedoch kein Wassertestset besitzt, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle sofort einen Teilwasserwechsel (ca. 1/3 wechseln, sehr langsam, sonst gibt's durch das relativ "warme" Leitungswasser womöglich noch einen Temperaturschock) machen. Und eine Belüftungspumpe mit Sprudelstein ins Becken hängen. Zumindest solange die Temperaturen nicht nochmal unter den Gefrierpunkt fallen. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht daran, dass Du Deinen Fisch noch retten kannst. Es wäre quasi nur ein "letzter Versuch".

Weitere Infos aus ähnlichen Situationen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15406
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15414
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15597

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## c2000 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Noch lebt er....

Hoffe das er durchkommt.


----------



## koidst49 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

hi c2000,

um deine eingangsfrage bei deinen angegebenen daten zubeantworten, kann ich nur sagen, JA.


----------



## Frank (24. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hallo c2000 ... schöner Name  

ich heiße übrigens Frank.  

Eines, oder besser mehrere Dinge versteh ich nicht.
Oben weiter schreibst du, es gibt in deinem Teich mehrere Fische.
In deinem Profil steht aber als Besatz nur 1 Fisch.
Auch auf den Fotos ist immer nur ein Fisch zu sehen.

Leider kann man auf den drei Fotos nicht richtig erkennen, wie dein Teich insgesamt ausschaut.
Pflanzen konnte ich auf keinem ausmachen. Sind da überhaupt welche drin?
Wenn nein, dann fristet/fristen dein(e) Fisch(e) ein sehr unschönes und nicht artgerechtes Leben.
Du kennst doch auch bestimmt die "schönen" Kugelgläser mit ein oder zwei Goldfischen darin, oder?
Was hälst du von einer solchen Fischhaltung? Nichts?
Viel anders scheint es in deinem Teich aber auch nicht zu sein. Da solltest du schleunigst etwas dran ändern.

Stell doch nochmal eine komplette Ansicht hier ein.
Möglichst ohne auf andere Seiten zu verlinken.
Wie du Fotos direkt von deinem Rechner hier hochlädst bekommst du hier (klick) erklärt.


----------



## Alex45525 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hast Du denn jetzt irgendwas gemacht?
Geht's dem Fisch besser, oder unverändert???


----------



## c2000 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Unverändert. Versuche aber ihn ausm dem Wasser zu holen und erstmal ins "warme(Keller)" zu bringen.

Pflanzen sind in meinem Teich, aber die sind wahrscheinlich durch den Winter ganz klein unten.

Die anderen Fische sieht man nicht weil sie komplett schwarz sind


----------



## Alex45525 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Und? Was macht Dein Fisch jetzt???


----------



## c2000 (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Sorry das ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe. Leider ist mein Fisch gestorben 

Habe an auf einer Seite einen leichten Kratzer quer durch ihn entdeckt. Womöglich hat ihn doch die Katze erwischt


----------



## c2000 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Habe jetzt neue Fische von meinem Kumpel bekommen. Jetzt muss ich feststellen das schon mindestenz 2 davon gestorben sind!

12 müsste ich noch haben, 7 davon kann hab ich gesehen. 

Da stimmt doch was nicht!


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Äh,
R...RRR...RRRR...RRRRReiher?

:evil


----------



## c2000 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Ich glaubs ja nicht, wieder liegt einer auf dem Boden! Gibts doch nicht.

Ich brauch unbedingt ein Netz!


----------



## Alex45525 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Gibt's irgendwelche zusätzlichen Indizien - außer den Verletzungen - dafür dass ein Räuber am Werk ist???


----------



## c2000 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

hab mal noch ein paar Fotos vom "toten" Fisch hochgeladen. Den hat sich dann gleich jemand geschnappt...

http://ackwiesloch.ac.funpic.de/fisch/


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

OK, das letzte Bild beantwortet alles...

Spaß beiseite. Die von Dir beschriebenen Verletzungen sind nicht wirklich gut zu erkennen. Aber ich würde den Teich nicht mehr aus den Augen lassen.:evil


----------



## c2000 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Auf dem Bild 34 sieht man eine art kratzspur, meint ihr das könnte von der Katze sein?

Als ich den Fisch gesehn habe, hab ich gedacht mach mal ein Foto und stell es hier rein. Dann musste das natürlich Nachbars Katze sehn und wollte sich den gleich krallen. Hab ihn mit müh und not vernhalten können bis meine Schwester endlich die Cam geholt hat und ich das Bild hier machen konnte. Dann hat er sich ihn geschnappt...
Ich mein die Katze würde keinen vergammelten Fisch essen, die merken ja immer wenn etwas noch essbar ist oder nicht. Von daher könnte man ja vermuten das die Fische nicht krank waren, sondern viell von eben der Katze die ich ab und zu mal am Teich sehe gekratzt wurden.

Muss mir unbedingt ein Netz kaufen.
Gibts sowas irgendwo günstig in einem Onlineshop?


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Hmmm, je nachdem wie groß Du das Netz brauchst, gibts das ab rund sieben Teuros im Baumarkt. Aber vielleicht hilft auch gespannte Angelschnur, wie gegen __ Reiher. Vielleicht solltest Du dafür mal die Suche beanspruchen. Stichworte "Katzen", "Reiher", "Räuber", oder so ähnlich.

Dieses Problem hatten sicher schon andere. Und ein Netz sieht nicht so toll aus.


----------



## ösiwilli (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*

Servus c.............

könnte es sein, dass ich deinen 
toter Fisch
schon mal gesehen habe?

LG-Willi


----------



## c2000 (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Stirbt mein Fisch????*



			
				ösiwilli schrieb:
			
		

> Servus c.............
> 
> könnte es sein, dass ich deinen
> toter Fisch
> ...



Nene, das ist nicht meiner.


----------

